

How a TED talk inspired me to take a mid-career sabbatical - kuanche
http://blog.ted.com/2014/07/08/how-a-ted-talk-inspired-me-to-take-a-mid-career-sabbatical/

======
neduma
Good Read - Have no fear.

------
jqm
Great article.

